# Wet Floor on TT Coupe!!



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys,
Yesterday my wee lad who was sat in the bk of the old TT Coupe and noticed tht the flooring/carpet ( rear passenger ) was wet ....not soaking wet ....but wet ...
I have read through various threads on here and i have seen similar problems with TT Roadster owners having this on the passenger front footwell but not seen any mention of it in a Coupe.
Has anyone else had this problem? Is it related to blocked drain holes somewhere ?
Any advice appreciated fellow TT owners :? :?


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone???????????????????????????
Ive been searching the web and people do seem to have issues with blocked drain holes .....
Can anyone confirm where the drain holes are located on the coupe ??
:? :? :?


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

I had similar problems in my old golf mk4. Turned out to be a poorly fitted pollen filter. Not sure if TT's suffer with any similar issues. Changed anything since last winter?


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Nahhh....had rear brakes pad replaced and oil and filter change....that in the last year like .....
Its bizarre how its only damp/wet in the rar passenger side carpet/footwell??
:x :x :x


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Driving home tonight and i just happened to hear some water sloshing about when i went over a few speed bumps....
checked the rear passenger carpet again ....yep youve guessed it ,...soaking again ....Im gutted.
I removed the plastic fitting at the bottom of the seatbelt and put my finger right in the free hole in the carpet ...i could feel water towards the bottom,right inside the side fitting.I cant for the life of me work out how its got in there but its really doing my head in.
Anyone any further suggestions appreciated ...

:? :? :?


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

You mentioned 'wee lad.!


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

haha...not quite...
Just went out to the motor...the whole of the rear passenger carpet is soaking!!
If i press down on it its soaking...
The only thing thats been replaced in the last year was rear brake pads about three months ago, battery last week and the rear light cluster.
The leak did occur before the pads and battery were replaced but i thought id sorted it out by unblocking the various drain holes on the door seal.
Does anyone know how easy it is to remove the rear carpet to inspect further ??? :? :? :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Carpet is one piece.


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah ok...so does anyone now how to at least peel the rear passenger carpet bk so that i can look further into the water leak ??
Do i need to remove the rear seat to peel the carpet back initially?
:? :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Easiest would be to pull the rear seat cushion. (edit: nastiness is from previous owners. :wink: )










Check the two black covers in pic for good seal. one covers the fuelpump as i recall. not sure about the other. maybe water can enter thru there.

cheers


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply TTQ2K.....
Do i just pull the rear seat cushion up with some force or does it unclip ? Any tools required to remove ?
:? :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

MadManc said:


> Thanks for the reply TTQ2K.....
> Do i just pull the rear seat cushion up with some force or does it unclip ? Any tools required to remove ?
> :? :?


Two white plastic clips hold it in place. Also, the seatbelt recepticals are wedged in tightly but only friction hold them in place. they are a bugger to get in/out. the two clip just snap in/out to the base of the seat.

close up of one clip here.










you can see them both in the previous pic.

cheers.


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah ...i see them now ...ill get to removing the rear seat wed nite when got some spare time ...should be able to peel the carpet bk and at least see where this water is coming from !!! It smells a bit an all with the dampness!!!
The only other things ive told to check are the drain holes and the pollen filter? ...aparently the drain holes (3) are on each side, down the under side of the coupe...
I can see how the pollen filter would cause water to get into the reaer passenger side though !!
Thanks again TTQ2K for your help...
Ill update after ive removed :? :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Door/window seals maybe?

Talc on the door seal, jet wash or go for a spin in the rain and see where its wet.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You have the rear bulkhead there and under the seats the petrol tanks. That rear bulkhead is rather thick and does have a fire retardant foam or soundproofing in between. On the underside of the car there are two plastic covers that protect the underside of the fuel area. It is unlikely water is getting there. The rear footwell floor pans are more exposed and just jacking the car up on that side and sticking your head under will quickly confirm if you have a leak there or not if you don't fancy pulling the interior and carpet apart.

The most likely problem is the door seal. Have a look on the passenger side door. In heavy rain in can force its way in.
If you had a hole in the floor water would drain away instead of pooling. I would definitely check the rubber seal on the door on the corner.


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheers lads....
I agree that it cant be a hole in the floor as this would drain out as appose to collect in the passenger reaer carpet ....
ive checked the drain holes on the seal around the internal frame where the doors closes ....Ive not checked the seals at all around the door itself or any drainholes on the passenger door...Ill do just that !!!
Put a towel on it overnight....soaked wasnt in it ...when you press on the rear passenger carpet its still soaked,It isnt dripping through the window cos ive checked that also.
Also strange how none of the sidewalls ( carpet) around the rear passenger carpet arent wet either ...just the flat section !!
:? :?


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Got home....Decided to check and lubriacte and check door seals on the passenger side ...all seem ok....Drain holes are all unblocked everywhere on the passenger side.
I could hear the water that is trapped in the god damn thing sploshing about ......
I opened the boot and opened the flap that allows you access to the alarm siren and also the the passenger rear light cluster ( that was replaced about a year ago) ...you guessed it ..there was all condensation and water drippings from the inside of the panel...
Any other ideas??
:? :?


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone???
Could it be possible for water to make its way to the rear passenger carpet through the rear wing/light cluster fitting ?that ive replaced last year ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

not easily I wouldnt have thought, just take it to a jetwash and sit in it, you will soon see where it leaks from!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

tis abit of a headscratcher

the only way i'd go about it now is to take as much out interior wise and sit in it!

The rear light isnt a bad shout...

It'll be tracking down the back of the door cards hence why there probably not wet.


----------



## MadManc (Oct 6, 2009)

Got home last nnight...dry might....removed passennger rear light cluster ...checked all inside ..bit of condennsation....no aparent leak.
Removed rear seat annd then peeled bk carpet on passenger rear...soaked was not in it ( carpet andn membrane backing) .....I used over three towels and a full kitchen towell roll to remove excess water ...serious i couldve filled a 3-5 litre bucket with the stuff....checked where cominng in but no aparent signs....
I think this has been building up for a while if im honest!!
Im now wondering if its maybe a weld issue on the floorpan?
Spoke to a couple of other people who have had similar issues and they have had the same problem but with a ford and a vauxhall and their issue was an incorrect air filter being fitted/not fitted correctly and an air con issue ?
On a lighter note got two new tyres on the bar end done and 4 wheel allighment done.....feels like a new car now.
Now all thats left is to replace the sidelight bulb thats also gone !!
These TT`s dont half put you through it !!
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Did you ever find a solution to this?? Mine is soaked on rear footwell behind drivers seat!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

My brother had similar issues in his car and replaced the door seal, various other checks including the air con waste pipe!

Turned out to be a cracked windscreen underneath the bottom rubber seal so very difficult to detect and not easily found.

If the front carpet is wet i'd focus on the bulkhead area and if it's the rear then check the boot / underneath the car etc.

Cheers Craig


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

last time we had really bad rain (all the time in wales) behind my driver seat was damp I thinkits my door seal because when I have the car washed and he sprays the jet wash sometimes I feel it coming through 
ive got one of those damp trap boxes (with all the little beeds) in it now behind my seat and so far that hasn't collected anywater so ill never know what or where it came from all I know is it stunk !


----------



## themullet (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi I was just wondering if MadManc or J99 TTC managed to find a solution to this problem? I would really appreciate some help on this. Thank you.


----------



## Bigyin (Apr 29, 2015)

I will join the wet floor club ..... rear passenger footwell soaking wet to the extent it had formed a puddle which I managed to soak away with cloths, but the carpet is stll soaking wet.

Door seals look ok although the wife did put a windscreen cover on the car a few nights ago which obviously will mess with the seals as its only rubber on glass so anything between would compromise it ........ I found all the info on Roadster drain holes but haven't found the drain holes on the Coupe while trawling some of the threads on wet footwells.

I Jet washed the car today and there were no drips inside the windows and the car was dry all around both doors ..... I await the expert knowledge


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use a wet vacuum cleaner to remove whats left.
Check the drains on doors. If doors fill up it can get to the inside between door & door cards.
As its in the rear if front carpets are not damp, then probably not the drains beneath black plenum cover at the front & getting in through pollen filter area, but worth a check.
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Just trying to help... I had to change my headlamp washer pump so had my front L/H inner wheel arch liner removed to get to the reservoir bottle and noticed a couple of grommets that would go to the sill/bulkhead area. Worth a check if you are stumped? :?


----------



## Bigyin (Apr 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Use a wet vacuum cleaner to remove whats left.
> Check the drains on doors. If doors fill up it can get to the inside between door & door cards.
> As its in the rear if front carpets are not damp, then probably not the drains beneath black plenum cover at the front & getting in through pollen filter area, but worth a check.
> Hoggy.


Thanks, i'll have a look but the sides of the carpets seem to be dry just the actual flat bit of the footwell so doesn't seem to be seeping down the sides if you see what I mean but I will check the door as I haven't done that yet


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

I had this on mine last year. Searched the problems on here and found that the doors wanted shimming which I did to retain correct alignment and went to adjust the glass from the bottom of the door. Low and behold my passenger glass wasn't in the clamps properly. Fitted it back as it should be and no more wet inside.


----------



## Bigyin (Apr 29, 2015)

Quick update post

After investigation by local VW Audi independent (Yelverton garage near Norwich on recommendation of another poster on this forum) the problem was solved

After stripping out the rear of the car as they suspected the rear lights they moved to the front as the rear was fine. Redid the seal on the pollen filter yet still more water was getting in from somewhere.

The fault was finally traced to a small gromit costing about 99 p that had rotted near the pollen filter seal on the plenum chamber ..(this is best account I can give from memory after speaking to the garage)..looked fine from the visible side but was mullered underneath ..... All in all it took them a good 3 hours with stripping out all the carpets and soundproofing to dry out the swimming pool that had built up there.

Dry carpets now a few weeks down the road and solved by some knowledge of an independent garage which could have been missed by many


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bigyin said:


> Quick update post
> 
> After investigation by local VW Audi independent (Yelverton garage near Norwich on recommendation of another poster on this forum) the problem was solved
> 
> ...


Hi
Have you any pics of this rubber grommet. I'm getting leak in front passenger footwell


----------



## Bigyin (Apr 29, 2015)

ouzo77 said:


> Hi
> Have you any pics of this rubber grommet. I'm getting leak in front passenger footwell


Sorry, I don't, .... I didn't ask to see the part I was just happy to have dry carpets again.

Since the garage did the work no more swimming pool


----------

